# Warum muss ich den Spielbereich immer wieder neue einstellen?



## msdd63 (26. Februar 2020)

Wenn ich Oculus starte oder die  Rift S aufsetze muss ich jedesmal den Spielbereich neu einrichten. Warum bleibt das nicht gespeichert?


----------



## yingtao (26. Februar 2020)

Die Rift S merkt sich "markante" Stellen im Spielbereich wie z.B. Bilder an der Wand, Tischkanten usw. und speichert die für den Spielbereich ab. Wenn man jetzt solche "markanten" Stellen nicht in der Nähe des Spielbereiches hat oder sich diese Objekte ändern, z.B. Tür auf anstatt zu oder der Tisch wurde an eine andere Stelle verschoben, dann ist das für die Rift nicht der alte Spielbereich und muss neu eingerichtet werden. Auch kann unterschiedliche Beleuchtung dazu führen dass der eingerichtete Bereich nicht erkannt wird. Mit unterschiedlicher Beleuchtung werden unterschiedliche Objekte erkannt und da die Kameras nur den Infrarot-Anteil des Bildes nutzen können z.B. auch Lampen oder LEDs (TV, Monitor, Handy usw.) und andere Lichtquellen wie z.B. Kerzen als Referenzobjekte erkannt werden.

Ich habe z.B. im Wohnzimmer ein Regal umgeräumt und meine Quest hat zwar den Spielbereich weiterhin erkannt, war aber plötzlich der Meinung dass ich 30cm größer bin als vorher. Es ist ein wenig nervig aber das Einrichten dauert zum Glück nicht lange.


----------



## Neawoulf (27. Februar 2020)

Kurz: Oculus hat beim letzten größeren Update mal wieder Mist gebaut. Vorher ging das ohne Probleme, das Programm hat sich immer den Trackingbereich gemerkt. Dann kam irgendwann eine Beta-Update, das ich ausprobiert habe und ich musste nach jedem PC-Neustart den Trackingbereich neu einstellen. Hat mich tierisch genervt, da ich auch keine Controller nutze (und daher auch keine Batterien dafür drin habe, die saugen sich ohnehin viel zu schnell leer, wenn man die nicht nutzt), da ich das Headset aktuell nur für Simracing brauche. Also musste ich jedes Mal den Xbox Controller rauskramen, um wenigstens die Trackingbereichseinstellung überspringen zu können, damit ich das Headset überhaupt nutzen kann. Irgendwann hatte ich genug und ich bin aus der Beta rausgegangen, hab wieder die reguläre Version genutzt. Die Beta hab ich übrigens auch nur genutzt, weil es nen Performancebug in der Unreal Engine gab, die die Leistung mehr als halbiert hat. Danach ging dann auch alles wieder, Trackingbereich wurde gespeichert. Dann kam das große Update und der Bug aus der Beta wurde in die reguläre Software übernommen. Seitdem muss ich auch jedes Mal den Trackingbereich neu einstellen bzw. die Einstellungen überspringen, da ich die Motion Controller nicht nutze. 

Ich hoffe, das wird bald gefixt. Hardwaretechnisch und mit einigen Softwarefeatures (ASW, ATW usw.) ist Oculus ja echt super, vor allem für den Preis ... aber diese ganzen kleinen Fehlerchen in der Software sind einfach nur nervig und unprofessionell. Im offiziellen Forum hat übrigens jemand empfohlen in der Oculus Software die Trackingbereich zurückzusetzen und die Einstellungen zu löschen und dann das USB-Kabel für einen Moment abzuziehen, wieder anzuschließen und das Tracking dann nochmal neu einzurichten. Ob das funktioniert weiß ich nicht, aber bei einigen Leuten soll das geholfen haben.

*edit* Für so eine große Firma wie Oculus/Facebook ist es eigentlich ein Armutszeugnis, wie langsam die Firma auf solche Dinge reagiert und wie intransparent damit umgegangen wird.


----------



## msdd63 (27. Februar 2020)

Mir geht es genau wie Dir, ich nutze die Rift zur Zeit auch nur für Sim Racing. Erst bei Half-Life Alyx nutze ich sie dann für dieses Spiel. Ich hatte schon den Verdacht das es an einem Update liegt, denn die erste Zeit gab es das Problem nicht. Ich hoffe das wird so schnell wie möglich gefixt. Danke für Eure Antworten.


----------

